# Why do I have 240 new PMs? More popular than the



## RamistThomist (Sep 4, 2007)

All of a sudden it showed me as having 240 unread PM. But when I check on it all of them are read.


----------



## jbergsing (Sep 4, 2007)

Maybe you're just a popular guy!?!?!


----------



## MW (Sep 4, 2007)

It must be the new avatar.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I show to be seven years old in my profile! I was going to correct it but then I thought it better to be considered a precocious kid than the absent minded old man that I am.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Well I show to be seven years old in my profile! I was going to correct it but then I thought it better to be considered a precocious kid than the absent minded old man that I am.



Mr. "Doogie Howser" King,

I don't have permission from your parents for you to post on this board per COPPA guidelines. Also, the rules specify that you must be at least 16.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 4, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Well I show to be seven years old in my profile! I was going to correct it but then I thought it better to be considered a precocious kid than the absent minded old man that I am.



That's ok. The title under my screen name keeps changing and I can't do anything about it! Must be one of those pesky moderators.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 4, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > Well I show to be seven years old in my profile! I was going to correct it but then I thought it better to be considered a precocious kid than the absent minded old man that I am.
> ...



Oh, it can't be the moderators...they've never done anything to me.


----------



## Scott (Sep 5, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Well I show to be seven years old in my profile! I was going to correct it but then I thought it better to be considered a precocious kid than the absent minded old man that I am.


Mine shows 7 too. Maybr we can get together and trade baseball cards or something.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 5, 2007)

Scott said:


> Mine shows 7 too. Maybr we can get together and trade baseball cards or something.



Scott,

When did you become an Elder? Was it when you reached the age of accountability?


----------



## Scott (Sep 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Mine shows 7 too. Maybr we can get together and trade baseball cards or something.
> ...



It was about 3 years ago, so I would have been 4. I guess I reached the age of accountability before most people do (when one reaches his personal age of accountability differs for everyone, although I understand that 12 is common). 

Anyone want to watch cartoons later?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

Scott said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...



4 years old? Isn't that a little early for a Presbyterian to reach the age of accountability? I could understand if you were a Baptist because all Baptist kids want to be baptized in the Fire Truck Baptistry that some SBC churches are famous for, but as Prebyterian you would have already gone through that.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 5, 2007)

You are correct Pastor Doug, Presbyterians don't even start conjugating in Ugaritic until they are 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## Scott (Sep 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...


I was actually baptized as a Baptist. I did become a presbyterian until later. The whole fire truck thing was just too cool compared to Calvin and the likes.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

Scott said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...



Even the old-time Baptists were too boring and stuffed-shirt kind of guys. They just sat around talking about church discipline and doctrine all the time. You would never find them singing hip choruses like "God's love is all around, all around, all around, all around" or having all-nighter pizza blasts or anything cool like that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the unread U2U's were transferred from the old board when the board was transferred to vBulletin.


----------

